# What is it? I need to know :)



## KateBergen

Hi ladies, I am new here. Today is my 13dpo and I took a Clearblue digital this morning and said "not pregnant". Actually I took two but I didnt put the cap on the first one so it became invalid. Then I took a Frer this afternoon and no line at all. I was reading this forum and I thought I'd rip them apart and I got these, do they look like faint lines or evaporation? Thank you!





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Emsabub

Digitals always have two lines lovely. Good luck for your next test x


----------



## KateBergen

Emsabub said:


> Digitals always have two lines lovely. Good luck for your next test x

But Frer is not digital...


----------



## Classic Girl

I’m not sure I see a second line on the FRER. Good luck though


----------



## Kiwiberry

KateBergen said:


> But Frer is not digital...

The first two pictures you shared are the inside of a digital. That's why she mentioned that.

I'm not seeing anything on the first response.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Digis always have two lines on them. 

Good luck :)


----------



## Emsabub

Sorry, I didn't see anything on the frer and I thought you said you couldn't either so I didn't reference it :(


----------



## smemma

The Clearblue digital always has two lines somewhat sadly. 
I'd say at this moment they're all negative, fingers crossed!


----------



## KateBergen

smemma said:


> The Clearblue digital always has two lines somewhat sadly.
> I'd say at this moment they're all negative, fingers crossed!

Thanks hun, but I have a bit of light brown spotting at the moment. I think AF might be coming tomorrow. I am 14dpo today and CD25. I had the steady smile on Clear Blue on Oct 27 but DTD on Oct 28. This is what I got on frer this morning. 

https://[img]https://i.imgur.com/EFKb3V9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## KateBergen

I tried posting the link


----------



## JessaBear36

Sorry but test looks negative to me. Good luck


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't think I can see anything sorry but good luck ❤️


----------

